# Blackship (Action)



## Serpion8 (Jul 17, 2012)

The Oberon-Class Battleship, Final Judgement, slid out of the warp silently. The space was silent, but then it always was as Captain Forgan Lorac looked out at the silent stars as they looked back at him. He shuddered slightly at the emptiness of it all. But he quickly shook himself and stood straight again as one of his officers entered his cabin. Forgan turned and nodded at the officer as the man saluted and stood to attention. Forgan waited as the officer gave his report. It was as normal until the end of the report.

“Sheilds at full power, all weapons charged to full capacity and ready for battle, all cells under control with the devices running at full power and doors locked and stabilized. Physic barriers online and functional. Crew all reported for and armed personal training is going well. Approximately two Terran months till arrival, no scudule sir. The only empty cells are 11-46-23-976, 13-68-21-762 and 64-17-84-329.”

Forgan froze and stepped closer to the officer.

“64-17-84-329? Is empty?”

The officer frowned and pulled out his electronic planner and flicked through it. 

“Yes Sir, The maximum security cell on level 64, section 17, corridor 84, room 329 was reported empty just 10 minutes ago. Is there a problem Sir?”

Forgan grabbed the planner from the officer and stared at the screen. Sure enough it showed the report from Junior Officer Gurga Borskan just 10 minutes from the present. Forgan swore and threw the planner aside, he rushed to the panel upon his wall. The panel slid open and a screen launched into life. Forgan spoke hurridly.

“Show Cell 64-17-84-329. Camera 1”

There was a small beep and the screen flickered to show the cell. Forgan fell back in shock as the screen was filled by the manically smiling face infamous across the Imperium, Dorbak Underlan, the psyker accused of the murder of thousands of innocent civilians. Forgan managed to recompose himself, convincing himself that there was no way for the insane and powerful psyker to escape his cell. But the leering face of Dorbak on the screen confirmed that the cell was not empty at all. Forgan breathed in relief as he spoke aloud.

“Who is this Gurga Borskan, I want to see him immediately. In fact, send an armed group of Stormtroopers to collect him, I fear treachery.”

Even as Forgan turned he cursed his stupidity. For when he turned to the officer that had brought the report he found himself looking 
down the barrel of a lasgun. The officer, who Forgan now knew to be Junior Officer Gurga Borskan, was smiling at Forgan with evil in his eyes.

“You are right Captain, treachery is the case, but I am afraid you won’t be able to tell anyone that. You wanted to see me Captain, here I am. Now unlock the cell.”

Forgan’s eyes searched desperately for a way out or some way to alert his guards. Gurga noticed his searching eyes and laughed.

“No point trying to escape Captain, there is no escaping your fate. And don’t try and call your guards either, I’m afraid your cries might fall on, deaf ears.”

The Junior Officer laughed manically as realization dawned upon Forgan. With his guards dead there was little he could do. But he could not release Dorbak from the cell. Havoc would rain upon the ship and none aboard could hope to stop Dorbak if she released the other prisoners or worse, called forth foul creatures from the warp. And so Forgan stood his ground, he did not doubt for a second that the crazed officer would shoot him dead but the cells could only be unlocked by his hand print and eye scan. Even then there werevarious alerts that would sound across the ship. But even as Forgan stood defiant, his belief and courage was drained as the Junior Officer smiled at him like you would to a young child that was so very, very wrong.

“I don’t need you alive, I just need your hand and your eye. There are ways thay can be used with you dead. And once Dorbak is free there is nothing you can do to stop the destruction of this ship and it’s crew.”

Forgan finally gave way, there was no way out for him and he would die soon either way, at least if he obeyed the officer he was 
allowed a few more seconds of precious life. He moved quickly, after his eye scan Forgan hesitated with his hand just above the panel. Gurga grasped his hand and pushed it down upon the panel. With a innocent beep the door to one of the most dangerous and powerful psykers in the Imperium swung open. Forgan turned to find the laspistol pressed to his forhead, his time was up.

Gurga laughed manically and charged the laspistol. But even as Forgan closed his eyes and prayed to the Emperor for salvation it came to him. Gurga roared in pain and the laspistol fell as his hand almost disappeared in a explosion of blood and felsh the covered Forgan. Forgan slowly opened his eyes and saw that Gurga fell to his knees only for his head to explode in a similar fashion to his hand. Forgan turned in awe to see the smoking barrel of a bolt pistol protruding from the darkness in the doorway. He called to them even as he tried without vain to stop the cell doors opening and a path being opened for the dangerous psyker.

“Get inside, quickly. We only have a few moments.”

With that he turned to the microphone and shouted through it.

“All armed personal, report to the bridge immediately. We have a high security breach. This is a code black, repeat code black.”

With that he turned to see a imposing figure enter the room with a bolt pistol in their hand, closely followed by a small group of 
Stormtroopers.

Malochai: You are asleep in your bunk when the shouted announcement rings through the ship. Like the trained professional you are, you are moving before the announcement ends. But you freeze when the announcement of code black sounded out. That can only mean that a highly dangerous psyker had escaped their cell. You move quickly, your training and combat as part of the Acharian XVI takes over and you quickly dress and don your armour before grabbing your shotgun from your shelf and moving out of the room. You move quickly down the corridor before you reach a Commissar who is rallying men to him. You move to him and stand at his side.

Tyranno: You are working hard at your desk as your hands run quickly over your shotgun, reassembling it, carefully replacing each piece. You do this every night, although days and nights merge together upon this voyage. But none the less you work efficiently and soon the gun is good and ready for combat, although there is little need for weapons on this voyage. You miss your time in combat and as you finish you run hands over you head. But even as you remember the sight of the power sword flying through the air and the noise as it slid into the Chaos Lord’s chest an announcement echoes through the ship and brings you back to reality. You smile slightly at the sound of security breach but your blood freezes at the code black. You know well what this means and the thought runs shivers down your spine. You have seen first-hand the power that Chaos can bring to a man. You move quickly, already armoured and armed you step out into the corridor. You see other moving out of the other rooms and push your way through them towards the bridge. As you move you see the distinctive shape of a Commissar. You force your way through the crowd and join him as another stands by his side. You stop by him and stand at his side.

Josie: You feel a strange feeling pass through you and you wake from your fevered sleep. You grasp desperately at your dream but can only remember the Captain needing aid. You rise from your bed and dress quickly. Pulling on your armour you take up your weapons and leave your room. As you travel along the corridors you see two Stormtroopers duelling. You push through into the hall and call to them to gather their weapons and follow you. You recognize them, once they are armed, that you have a Seargent and a Heavy Weapons soldier to go with you. You nod, you don’t know what you are going to come up against and you need all the help you can get. And with a flamer and an experienced Seargent with you you can handle most threats. You travel quickly until you reach the door to the cabin of the Captain. To your shock you find the two gaurds lying dead in a pool of blood, wounds visible from a las weapon. You move quickly and step into the room in time to see an officer pressing a las pistol to the Captain’s head. You act quickly, your bolt pistol letting off a round. The las pistol falls to the ground and the officer falls to his knees, clutching the stump of his hand. You don’t hesitate in firing another round through his head, silencing his screams forever. The Captain calls to you as he desperately presses buttons. “Get inside, quickly. We only have a few moments.” He then leans over and speaks into a microphone, “All armed personal, report to the bridge immediately. We have a high security breach. This is a code black, repeat code black.” You know what the code black is and you go cold, but you have a duty and so you lead your group into the cabin.

DasOmen: You are standing in the firing range with your bolt pistol barking repeatedly down the range. You stop to examine the wreckage that marks what was once a target and smile. But then an announcement rings out that turns your blood to ice. You know all too well what code black means and you know that the men will need you now more than ever. You leave the training room quickly, only pausing to reload your bolt pistol and pick up your chainsword. When ready you leave the training room and stand in the corridor that is quickly filling up with Stormtroopers. You call out for the men to rally to you and see two men leave the crowd and stand by you. You smile weakly but know that what is to come will claim the lives of so many.

General Smyth: You are smoking in your room when your Seargent comes through and calls your name. You look up as he calls you to a duel in the duelling hall. You smile as you rise and tower over the Seargent. You follow the Seargent out of the room and you both enter the duelling hall. You shed your weapons and for the first time you glimpse the legendary cybernetic arm of Seargent Zento. You prepare yourself and soon are trading blows with him. But before the pair of you can truly go at each other a figure that you recognize as a Silent Sister enters the room. She calls to you both and you reluctantly stop your duel. You grab your flamer from the bench and move towards her as the Seargent does the same beside you. You both form up behind the Silent Sister as she makes quick progress to the Captain’s cabin. You share a confused look before you see the corpses of the guards. The Silent Sister moves into the cabin and you hear a shot, a scream and then another shot, after that just silence. You move through into the room to see the Captain working quickly at a panel. On the floor is the body of a Junior Officer missing his right hand, and his head. The Captain calls to you and you follow the Silent Sister into the cabin even as the Captain calls a code black.

Zetronus: You listen intently to the other Seargent as he describes the giant Heavy Weapons Stormtrooper to you. After saying your farewells you set off down the corridors until you reach the man’s room. You push your way in and see the man smoking at his desk. You call him to the duelling hall and he smiles as he rises and towers over you, he really is a giant of a man. As you set off the Stormtrooper follows you and you both enter the duelling hall. You notice him glance at your cybernetic arm as you roll up your sleeves and lay down your weapons. You begin slowly, trading blows to warm up. But alas the fight draws to and end as a Silent Sister enters the hall and calls the pair of you to her. You pick up your weapons and move towards the Silent Sister and see the Heavy Weapons soldier do the same. You both form up behind the Silent Sister as she makes quick progress to the Captain’s cabin. You share a confused look before you see the corpses of the guards. The Silent Sister moves into the cabin and you hear a shot, a scream and then another shot, after that just silence. You move through into the room to see the Captain working quickly at a panel. On the floor is the body of a Junior Officer missing his right hand, and his head. The Captain calls to you and you follow the Silent Sister into the cabin even as the Captain calls a code black.

*OOC:* Ok, all. The deadline for this update is *MONDAY 7TH AUGUST.* Happy posting


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

Nicholas was at his desk with parts of his shotgun all over the place in a specific order of size, importance and weight. His vision on the right eye had a schematic of the shotgun allowing him to know where each individual piece went. He briefly lent back and ran a greasy hand over his head. He had no idea whether it was night or day all he knew was that he was here for the Emporer and for that reason alone he was willing to stay.

After re-attaching the barrel and making sure it could fire again he brought out one of his inventions and put on his armour. This one was desighned to go into small systems and pull apart rendering it useless but it didn't stop the cutters from being dangerous. As the cutters slipped into action on one of Nicholas's other older inventions the plunging of the blades into the exoskeleton of the older invention Nicholas thought back to that fateful day. The soft hum of the sword and the weight of it as he threw it through the air. It spun round and round until it final found it's locationinto the lords chest blood spilling out as the heretics body shut down.

A anouncment blared over the speakers and snapped Nicholas out of his trance. “All armed personal, report to the bridge immediately. We have a high security breach. This is a code black, repeat code black.” Almost falling off his chair nicholas scrambled to get his helmet on and burst out of his door into the great stampede that now filled the corridor. Looking around he saw the distinctive shape and uniform of a commissar. Barging his way through the crowd he finally managed to reach the commanding officers side. Pumping his shotgun loading the next shell into action he was ready after all code blacks where always fun.


----------



## General Smyth (Feb 12, 2011)

*Vladimir Petrov*

I take a long drag from my cigar.

Sometimes I wish I never saved that bloody Inquisitor. If I hadnt, I would have just been another face in the war effort, a nobody. By now I would have been cycled back into reserve and be back on Valhalla drinking with my buddies for a few months but no... I had to go be a hero. Tackling that vile green skin who was about to cut down the Inquisitor, who was so thankful for my efforts that he gave me the "honour" of serving as an elite stormttooper on the Final Judgement, a Blackship. One of the most terrifying and dangerous ships in the Imperium, filled with the most dangerous psykers and criminals in the galaxy and here I was, guarding them. Well, as they say, the Emperor protects... I unscrewed the cap on my hidden flask of vodka and toast towards the icon of the Emperor at the end of my room. "_The Emperor bloody protects._"

A stern looking man knocks and enters my small room. I don't recognise him but I do notice his Sergeant pins on his shoulder, so I salute casually whilst hiding my flask. He challenges me to a bit of sparring in the duel hall. Says another sergeant aboard had boasted of my size and abilities.

"_A chance to strike a superior officer_" I say, grinning "_Anytime_"

I grab my kit and we walk to the duel hall. We enter and begin warming up and getting ready for the bout. I glance over to the Sergeant and see him pulling up his sleeves. Thats when I notice his augmetic arm. This must be Sergeant Zento. My smile drops a little, that arm's really gonna hurt... We go at if for a few minutes, testing each others defences and judging each others strengths. But before things can really get going I notice a presence at the door.

It was the bloody Silent Sister! I wasn't quite sure what these secretive warriors were or what they did but the mess hall rumours had called them the complete opposite of psykers. So logic would dictate that they would be good wouldn't it? But for some reason whenever she was around I felt a strange feeling of repulsion. So I had decided that they were as bad as psykers and I had made a conscious effort to avoid any contact with her. This, however, was about to change.

She calls both of us over with some urgency and tells us to grab our gear and follow her. I put on my armour, throw my promethium tanks over my shoulder and pick up my flamer.

We fall in behind her and we quickly realise where we are heading. The Captains quarters. When we arrive we find the bodies of the two guards who were on duty lying in a pool of their own blood outside the Captains cabin. I give the Sergeant a sideways look, what the hell is going on here...

I hear the Sisters bolt pistol bark twice in the Captains cabin and I walk in to see the captain on his knees shaking and a headless, handless body collapsed on the floor. The Captain quickly calls us in and pulls himself up to the ships vox system.

“*All armed personal, report to the bridge immediately. We have a high security breach. This is a code black, repeat code black.*”

Code black? Throne protect us all...


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Praeto was asleep, and a scream pierced his dreams, the same, recurrent, scream that haunted many of his dreams. Unbeknownst to his sleeping self, his fists clenched and unclenched, wringing and puling at his standard issue blanket, unintentionally twisting it around his legs. His eyes fluttered as he walked back through the first moments of his initial patrol:- _The screams hit him instantly, searing through his mind like a hot poker. He remembered the feel of his shotgun, soothing to his soldier’s hands, calming his racing heartbeat. “Don’t worry, son, you wouldn’t be here if you couldn’t work through it.” The voice of his sergeant, even and unwavering, spread throughout his mind like ripples throughout a pond. He stepped forward, the screams seemingly increasing in intensity..._

Even asleep, Praeto was ready for anything, and the instant the comms started playing throughout the ship, preceded by the characteristic blurting of white noise from the speaker in his quarters, the soldier from Acharis was thankfully torn from sleep and rolling out his bunk and was reaching for the carapace armour never more than a pace from the veteran. He listened attentively to the broadcast:-

++“All armed personal, report to the bridge immediately. We have a high security breach. This is a code black, repeat code black.”++ 

He had his armour half on when he heard _‘code black, repeat code black,’_, and froze. It rang through his mind like a gunshot. Breathing deeply, he continued strapping the carapace on, determined he would continue as normal. _‘Just like on Acharis. Just like drills, nothing out of the usual’_ he told himself, despite not believing it at all. He strapped his combat knife on, and snatched his shotgun from the rack beside his door as he stormed out into the ship’s labyrinthine corridor system. People were moving around in undulating eddies of humanity; an acute order to the seemingly chaotic movements. He breathed deeply, feeling the smooth, cold surface of his weapon soothingly clenched in his palms, sweating slightly, and a prayer to the Emperor touched his lips momentarily. He moved off into the swirling masses of the ship’s crew, directing a few out of the way and speaking calmly to others, trying to keep his own voice from jumping as it wanted to. He saw the grim, imposing commissarial figure off in the distance, directing more crew members, a pillar of isolated solidity in the stream of people. Using the skills he’d learnt from years on the hive world of Acharis, he forged through the press, until he stood next to and slightly behind the Commissar. 

“Praeto Scorpius, reporting for duty, sir!” His voice, despite his worries and nerves, came out strong and loud, carrying easily over the maelstrom of feet, breathing and the general noise of large numbers of humans in close proximity, and he saluted cleanly as another soldier joined them. 

“If I may be so bold as to ask, sir ... Who is it?” He knew the names of many of those confined in the cells, due to daily, rigorous patrols. A thrill of silent terror ran through him as he ran through the possibilities.


----------



## Josie (Jul 8, 2012)

*Pain* *Tears* *Lies* *A bolter round* *Blood everywhere* *The Captain*

Null Maiden Sister Sky sat up, confused. She never dreamt. Unless something bad was happening. She swung her long legs over the edges of the cot, her toes meeting the cold, metal floor with a thud. She stood up, striding across the room, then pulling on a bodyglove before putting on her armour.

The armour was heavy, it always was. She could barely move in it unpowered, and even as she turned on her backpacks power plant she still strained for the first few steps at the weight. Sky did a few circuits around the room before coming to a stop, picking up her weaponry, the blessed chain-sword and bolt pistol. Before leaving she tested her vox unit. Whilst it was strictly forbidden to speak, Sky had had an experimental vox unit fitted that turned what she was thinking into words when she wanted to, allowing her to communicate, albeit in a rather emotionless way. 

As Sky wandered with haste through the ship she found herself outside the sparring gym. There was something wrong, seriously wrong, she thought. Yet she found herself intrueged by the sparring stormtroopers, analysing their movements. She shook her head, returning her mind to reality. 
*You two, with me, now!* She pointed to them, her voice rasping and metallic as it attempted to convey the urgency at which she was speaking. The two troopers gathered their weapons and armour quickly.
'Good, one of them has a flamer' she thought, careful not to let her thoughts escape as words through the vox set.

The route to the bridge was quiet. Far too quiet. Usually there would be ratings and crew scurrying around. Her null was making the troopers uncomfortable, she could tell.
*I apologise, I cannot control my gift* She rasped to the troopers, but it only seemed to unsettle them further.

As they rounded the corner to the captains quarters, Amy was the first to notice the dead bodies. She reacted instinctively, bounding down the hallway, leaving the troopers behind and leaping through the door. The captain was on his knees, an officer with a laspistol pressed to his head stood next to him. Sky raised her pistol, taking care to aim in the split second she was gifted.
'Emperor, guide my hand' Amy recited to herself in her head as she squeezed the trigger. The shot tore the officers hand off, spraying the room in gore, he fell to his knees.
'Emperor, rest his soul', she recited, before cleanly blowing his head off.

The shocked troopers arrived seconds later to the scene, as the klaxon went off and the voice announced the ship was on code black.
Sky slammed another magazine in, this was going to get messy..


----------



## Zetronus (May 9, 2012)

*Kavell Zento*

*Journal entry*
What a day!, I had just got done handing over to my counterpart Sgt. Wels and he had informed me that he had taken on a new squad I was yet to meet.

He suggest that I *"acquaint"* myself with Vladimir Petrov, being that he had won every known duelling championship the Guard had ever invented. He said I'd find him in Barracks 12c, just follow the smell of cheap cigars and cheaper alcohol.

As with all things, you never truly know the measure of a man unless you are in battle with them, I had read Vlads file before leaving the office, this was one individual I was looking forward to meeting.​

The corridors felt colder tonight, a little sharper, perhaps I need mention this to one of the Tech Priests aides (like they listen!), heating has gone down in sections before, but this felt a little different.... 

before I could put more thought into it, there was that distinctive smell.... I hadn't smelled that since we picked up our cargo from our last stop... earthy, and pungent.... the smell of a cheap cigar.... 


*Looks like I have found the right place.*


I rapped on the door and he casually salutes me, I nod, notice he was trying to hide a hip flask.... 

_(I shall have to dress him down for that later, but for now, I need to know what kind of man this Vladmir is)

Records dont give you enough detail to how mentally strong some one is, nor does it tell you enough about their character - only in battle is the truth known, so a sparing session it shall be.

this wont be easy.... as he moves from the dimly lit room I realize how massive this soldier is... almost as big as a green skin!!

this wont be easy at all..._​

He smiles a wide smile and excitedly agrees to a sparing session in the duelling chamber, we walked the corridors, I notice he is quite limber for someone his size... the halls are cold.... definitely.... they are colder than before... I must find that tech-priest after this.


We made our way to the duelling chamber, exchanged knowing glances and began limbering up.... I pull up my sleeves and that metal glare reminding me of a battle long ago... and also how I ended up here.... in the middle of no real space... drifting amongst the stars with a precious deadly cargo.... 

_I must clear my mind... my men need me to be the best I can be for them._​
I glimpsed that Vlad had noticed my metal trophy attached at the shoulder as I pull up my sleeves... I could swear I saw a wince in his eye.

_I never have the thing tuned to full power, that would be just insane, not only would it damage good soldiers, it could also tear itself away from my skeleton... well thats what the Doc said... extreme circumstances he said.. ... yes Doc .... I said.... _​
We start moving and weaving, just tapping out each other, Vlad is good and quite limber for a man his size, he can see the openings I am trying to forcing him to take and countering them, a sound tactical mind!...

It was then I saw something in... well no... I suppose I should say I felt a void behind and to the right of me.... I looked up at the behemoth of a man and saw his face contort as though he stifling from being sick.... I turned around and a Silent Sister was standing behind...

_I have never seen one in the barracks duelling chamber... this is quite odd.... I dont like this... its very unsettling_​
She beckons us both over using that rasping synthetic vox-box, she informs us to collect our gear.... I see Vlad pick up and toss two promethian tanks over his shoulder as if it was nothing... I am most glad I didn't get hit by those paws.

I collected my Armour and affects from the Racking finally collecting my Shotgun, we were ready....


The silent sister lead us to the captains quarters, we found two dead guards on the floor, the captain pulls himself up and calls us in.

_There is blood everywhere.... the sisters bolter stands ready.... smoking from its last discussion....as was the looser of the argument smouldering on the floor_​
The captain hits the ship announcement system and barks at the transceiver - 

_*"All armed personnel, report to the bridge immediately!... We have a high security Breach... this is a CODE BLACK, I repeat a CODE BLACK"*_

We train for these words to spoken, we train very hard.... still.... its bitter to swallow, I turned to Vlad I see the colour run from his cheeks.... I said "_this is why we are here, looks like we have a job to do tiny!_"....

I will never forget the look on his face it was one made from the ever tightening knot in ones stomach.... it was one of utter horror...


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

THUDTHUDTHUDTHUD, it was the sound of the commissar behind closed doors to the firing range as he unloaded round after round in quick sucession from his bolt pistol. he'd empty the magazine as quickly as he could, just unloading the thing in rappid sucession as quickly as possible. the target dummies were being ripped to shreds, fast but acurate, a grizzly task to put one's body under. the recoil from the weapon was like a kick in the pants each time, but to force your body to just absorb the recoil as you pelted the target again and again, time after time, in an unwayvering rate of fire untill the magazine ran dry was to say the least, painful. it was something the commissar was training his body to take, he knew that eventualy, he would run into something where caring if his body suffered damage would be irelavant... so he trained for this last ditch effort, emptying the magazine as fast as he possibly could into the target. to make matters a little better on himself and increase acuracy, he braced the weapon with both hands, instead of having his sword in the other. no melee protection but if they got in range the good commissar was not above simply chucking his bolt pistol at his foe to stagger them before drawing his chainsword. 

the bolt pistol kept ringing out like a pack of enranged hounds, it must have been unsettling for the troops in the armory who were simply watching over the gear and munitions, the only thing missing from this was the sound of grenades going off and the fwooshing sound of flamers, emperor knows the commissar seemed to be trying his darndest to mimic the rate of fire one would hear over a battle... or so the guards must have thaught. 

CRACK! the commissar flinched, ejecting the magazine and chucking it lazaly and half hazardly against the wall in anger. by luck alone it landed in the unspent rounds bin after denting the wall. grasping his wrist the commissar examined the damage, thankfully it was only superficial, he'd simply popped the joint, nothing serous. like cracking a knuckle for the first time, it always hurt. giving a low breath as he looked grinning from his glowing barrel as it radiated heat, the area around it distorted from the barrel as it rested in agony on the table. his eyes drifting from the weapon up to the carnage down range. the dummies... were missing, just poof gone. in their place was nothing but splinters of metal, wood, and stuff the commissar didn't even care to ask what. he almost felt sorry for the servitors who had to clean up the mess. 

it was then that crackling sound came over the vox caster in the room denoting a broadcast was coming soon. the words froze the steely commissar in his very soul, it felt as if his blood had turned to ice and he felt every joint in his body suddenly pop as he forced his body to move onwards. grabbing his gun and moving over to the table that had his chain sword resting on it. snatching it from it's resting place the commissar quickly adjusted his hat and checked his uniform one last time. pulling up his turtleneck collar a bit his cybernetic eye would swirl and swivil as it locked on his canteen. quickly uncapping it and taking a swig, the commissar would grimmice at first but force much of it down. he'd need to have his mind fresh and ready. 

with that victor rushed out into the hallway, three heavy footsteps sounded out before he stopped himself on the last and turned about to face the oncoming stampeed of stormtroopers, the lot of them started skidding to a hault as they saw the commissar. as the ground itself in the distance seemed to move, the commissar blinked again, realizing that it was not the ground that was moving, there were just that many troops flooding into the hall. before he knew it two men had broken from the ranks, a light smile crossed his lips as he looked at them and then to the hoard. 

his mechanical eye focused on one of them en as he spoke, reporting for duity just like a good storm trooper... Praeto was it? shoud be intresting enough. the other trooper was named Nicholas from what his records stated, the man was obvously thinking himself prepared, pumping his shotgun and loading in another round. turning promptly to Nicholas Victor approached him, and with a swift movement of his hands straightend his helmet, fastend it, and fixed button on the uniform that wasn't buttoned up. "you're lucky we're not in inspection Nicholas, i'd have you running from one end of the ship to the next naked for that" instead of answering Praeto directly, victor turned to the rest of the men as they assembled ready for hell itself. "MEN!" he'd bark out over everyone, his voice echoing down the hall silencing every last conversation that was prevously in progress. "Know that i dont give a damn who escaped, and that by default means you dont give a damn who escaped! But by the throne we're going to reduce whatever sorry sod did manage to get out to Meaty chunky Giblits and bits!" the commissar roared out. "And the man or woman who gets the killing blow against this foul scum, Gets to pick for himself, any bottle he chooses from my personal collection with no fear of retaliation from me, or the other commissars on this ship for your own private consumption. Beer, Ale, Wine, Juice, alterian water, i dont care! your choice! now mind you, i cant speak for the inquisitor, but i can speak for myself! now then.... What do we say as we charge into battle in the name of the emperor?!" a twisted smile creapt over his face as the men shouted in staggering unison as if reherced a thousand times, "FOR THE EMPEROR!" although by his robotic eye, he could have sworn he heard one trooper shout out "FOR THE RUM!" at least he had motivated one person into killing whoever managed to escape. 

with that said, the sound of thunder would to seem to cause the ship to tremble as the commissar lead a charge all the way to the bridge.


----------



## Serpion8 (Jul 17, 2012)

Dorbak Underlan dropped down from where he was hanging and landed on the floor of his cell. He smiled manically as, with a whir of machinery, the door to his cell opened before him. Dorbak stepped out just as two Stormtroopers appeared at the end of the corridor. They raised their guns and the leading one shouted at the psyker.

“Raise your hands and return to your cell immediately!”

Dorbak smiled and began to walk forward, his footsteps ringing out as he made his way along the corridor.

“Halt or I will fire!”

Dorbak nodded at the man but kept walking. The man did not hesitate, he rose his shotgun and a gunshot echoed along the corridor. The headless corpse fell to the ground as the Stormtrooper smiled, his shotgun barrel smoking. Dorbak smiled at the lone surviving Stormtrooper, just another pawn in his escape plan. He spoke, his voice inside the man’s head, speaking to his soul.

“You have done well, now go now. To the bridge with the others, the fun is about to begin”

As the Stormtrooper hurried off Dorbak stepped over the corpse of the Stormtrooper and laughed manically, his laughter ringing down the corridors and chilling the blood of all that heard it. Dorbak knew that it was soon, the treachery upon the vessel was deep, with hundreds of Stormtroopers willing to fight and die in Dorbak’s name. Dorbak began to walk again, he knew the corridors of the ship well from his informants and he would reach his destination in no time at all.

As Dorbak walked an officer stepped out in front of him and handed him a microphone wired in with the ship’s loudspeakers. Dorbak smiled as he took it, dismissed the man and began to speak, addressing the no doubt frightened and distressed crew. He had no doubt that they would know of the Captain’s fate and the release of a prisoner and he spoke.

“Hello boys and girls. This is Dorbak here, I am sure you all know my name. And I am sure you know what I am capable of. And so I speak to you all, there is no hope of defeating me. I offer each and every one of you a chance. Join me, embrace me as your god and rise up against your officers. I will give you power beyond your wildest dreams, I will make you live forever. So turn against your loyal brothers, the time for order is over, the time of the Imperium is over, let the time for Havoc and fro Dorbak Underlan begin!”

Dorbak switched off the mike and carried on along the corridor, it would not be long before the ship became a battleground and Dorbak could hardly wait for the fun to begin. Dorbak quickly sent his soul out and into the captain’s cabin. With a roar of anger he sensed that the captain lived and Gurga Borskan, Dorbak’s first and most loyal servant was dead. But Dorbak’s sight was blurry and he could not see within the cabin. No matter, the captain had to die. And so once more Dorbak rose the microphone to his lips.

“Your captain has controlled you too long, go to his cabin and take his life. Go now, all of you, and bring me his head.”

Dorbak dropped the mike to the floor as he arrived at the lift, he smiled as the doors slid open and one of the treacherous Stormtroopers waited for him. Dorbak stepped into the lift and it hurtled up towards the action.

Malochai: You stand by the Commissar’s side as the leering voice rings out of the many loudspeakers upon the ship. With a chill you recognize the voice and your heart almost stops when your fears are confirmed. Dorbak Underlan, the most dangerous psyker on board just has to be the one escaped. You listen to the rest of the announcement and the corridor falls silent as all the milling Stormtroopers stop in their tracks as they are called to join Dorbak. You shake your head, surely no-one would listen to this madman. But even as you think that you sense eyes turning towards the Commissar you stand beside, the only officer within 
sight. You hear the Commissar’s voice in your ear.

“Can I trust you soldier? Do not leave the Emperor’s light. If you are loyal to the Imperium then follow me, quickly.”

With that he sets off quickly through the crowd. The Stormtroopers constant training over rules their ideas and they step aside for him, but soon the men will realize and turn against him. A second announcement rings out and the Stormtroopers turn and begin to move towards the cabin. The choice is up to you, follow the Commissar or turn from the Emperor and join Dorbak.

Tyranno: You smile slightly as you pump your shotgun. You nod back at the salute you are given by another Stormtrooper who stands at the Commissar’s side. Suddenly another announcement rings out, this time from a voice you do not recognize. But soon the speaker introduces themselves and your blood runs cold, Dorbak Underlan. Your constant patrols have left you familiar with most of the names of the prisoners, including the high-security ones. And Dorbak is a name all Imperial citizens would recognize as that of a highly dangerous psychopath. You grip your shotgun a bit tighter as you listen the rest of the announcement. You tense as you feel all eyes turning to the Commissar you stand beside. You feel the officer lean forward and speak into your ear, his voice a low whisper.

“Do you stand with me soldier, or against me? If you will stand with me then follow me now.”

There was a pause before the Commissar walked quickly through the crowd, the soldiers parting before him , yet to decide their loyalty. A second announcement rings out and the Stormtroopers turn and begin to move towards the cabin. Will you follow the Commissar or turn against him and fight in the name of Dorbak?

Josie: You step inside the cabin and the Captain turns to you. His shoulders are slumped and he looks sadly at you. He soeaks quitly so only you can hear.

“I can’t stop him. Who knows how many traitors there are on my ship. It’s my fault. 
What have I done?”

But before you can move to him another announcement rings out. You immediately recognize the voice as that of Dorbak Underlan and now you really understand the captain’s sadness. Possibly the most dangerous and powerful psyker is loose on the ship with who knows how many traitors to fight for him. You shake your head as the announcement continues. You suspected that Dorbak would attempt to turn the crew to his side and you know that there is a bloody battle in the future, that is if any soldiers remain loyal. Your prescence upon the ship was known only to very few and so you doubt that Dorbak knows of you being upon the ship. You feel a stange breeze as you sense the psykers soul appearing inside the cabin. You know your ‘gift’ will stop him seeing too much but you suspect that he will know that the captain lives and his would-be assassin dead on the floor. To confirm your suspicions another announcement rings calling all traitor soldiers to take the captain’s life. You turn in time to see the captain’s face go sheet white. You shake your head at him and speak through your armour.

“Don’t worry sir; I will protect you with my life.”

You then turn to the two Stormtroopers with you, you are unsure whether they will turn against the Emperor or remain loyal and so your hand grasps your bolt pistol tightly.

DasOmen: You nod at the two soldiers that come to stand by your side. But even as you shout to the crowd of Stormtroopers to move quickly to the bridge a second announcement rings out that drowns out your voice. You had no answer for the trooper as to who the escaped prisoner was but as soon as the voice rings out you know. Your fist clenches as you recognize the voice of Dorbak Underlan, the man responsible for the death of thousands of Imperial citizens. But as the voice carries on you feel a strange feeling stirring within you that you recognize as fear. You can already sense the Stormtroopers turning their eyes towards you and you doubt it will be long before you must fight for your life. Your only chance is to reach the communication room and send a desperate distress call. But you need help to get there. You lean forward so you can whisper into the ears of the two Stormtroopers to either side of you. You speak to the first.

“Do you stand with me soldier, or against me? If you will stand with me then follow me now.”

And then you lean over and speak to the second.

“Can I trust you soldier? Do not leave the Emperor’s light. If you are loyal to the Imperium then follow me, quickly.”

Before waiting for any response you move quickly through the crowds. The soldier s move aside, they are yet to choose their loyalty and their training forces them to move aside for him. You pray to the God-Emperor that at least one of the Stormtroopers follows you.

General Smyth: Before you can react to the sergeant’s taunt another announment rings out from the loudspeakers. But this time in a different voice, one that you did not recognize. But as soon as you hear the name you know all too well the danger that you and the rest of the crew are in. You look to the Silent Sister for guidance only to see her staring into space. But even as you turn towards the sergeant another announcement comes through. But this one concerns you a lot more. The voice of Dorbak Underlan calls all soldiers to attack the captain and kill him. You tense as you think of the hundreds of soldiers that could be moving quickly towards you, every last one out for blood. You sense a gaze fall upon you and you turn to see the Silent Sister looking intently at you. It is time for you to choose.

Zetronus: You are still looking at the sheer terror upon the troopers face as another announcement comes through. You freeze as you recognize the voice of none other than Dorbak Underlan. So at least now you know what you are up against, an insanely powerful psychopath. Great. You listen to the rest of the announcement and cure quietly as you sense that hundreds will heed the madman’s call. You look across at the Silent Sister but can tell that she is deep in thought or prayer. You tunr back to see the captain standing by the control panel with his shoulders slumped in defeat. But even as you think to speak an announcement comes in again. But this one truly shakes you. You know that hundreds if not thousands of men and woman will be taking up weapons and moving towards your location. You watch as the captain’s face drains of colour and you can only imagine that your’s is doing the same. But the sister seems unphased by the news and speaks to the captain in her strange automated voice.

“Don’t worry sir; I will protect you with my life.”

You are not sure you can say the same thing. But the Silent Sister turns to you and you know it is time to choose.

*OOC:* Sorry for the delay. In this update, if any of you want to go traitor then you are allowed to. I will not stop you and you will from then on fight for Dorbak. Good luck all and happy posting.


----------



## Zetronus (May 9, 2012)

*Kavell Zento*

On the Comms, a nasal voice interupts the Black Code Klaxon 
_“Hello boys and girls. This is Dorbak here, I am sure you all know my name. And I am sure you know what I am capable of. And so I speak to you all, there is no hope of defeating me. I offer each and every one of you a chance. Join me, embrace me as your god and rise up against your officers. I will give you power beyond your wildest dreams, I will make you live forever. So turn against your loyal brothers, the time for order is over, the time of the Imperium is over, let the time for Havoc and fro Dorbak Underlan begin!”_​
Stunned I hear the voice of the Dorbrak. While my heart sinks, I will not let this effect me. I notice the Silent Sister stiffens her posture, as if she see's an enemy. 

On the Coms, he sneers again
_“Your captain has controlled you too long, go to his cabin and take his life. Go now, all of you, and bring me his head.”_​
clearly he needs the captain dead... we must protect him, with my head is ringing from the Black code Klaxon, making it hard to think. 

The Silent Sister turns to us and her raspy vox-com crackles and squawrks, my own terror making it hard to work out what she has said.... but she is looking at Vlad and I very sternly, her bolter not wavering.

I exclaimed, catching both my fleeting thoughts and my breath!
"Dorbak!!..... By the Gods!!.... how DARE HE!!!"​
Turning to the Captain - 
"Sir, its time to move you... ",​
I turn to face the Sister and Vlad...
"Sister, Vlad we will need each others help....", " the three of us cannot hope to hold this position!... we must get the captain to a safe location immediately....", "our lives, perhaps our very souls depend on it!!!"​
Turning back to the Captain - 
"Captain.... we need to MOVE!... NOW!!!.....",​
I look into Vlads eyes, he is motionless and that sheer look of terror on his face, begins to form a knot in my own stomach....

I shake Vlad... 

However I know its more so to shake the feeling of dread from over comming me... 

I then shout 
"Vald!.... SOLDIER! snap out it.... we need you!"​


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Stood neatly to attention, as one of his veteran status tended to almost unconsciously whilst in the presence of a senior officer, Praeto waited for the commissar to respond, when he bellowed, causing the stormtrooper’s ears to ring slightly as the sound tore through the corridor. Nodding at what the member of the Commissariat said, Praeto breathed deeply through his mouth, calming himself down and entering a peaceful state of mind. The comm system squealed, the unexpected noise sending a thrill of anticipation down Praeto’s spine. _‘Could it be over already?’_ he asked himself, an edge of hope in his voice. It was dashed when a nasal voice broke out from the static. 

“Hello boys and girls. This is Dorbak here, I am sure you all know my name. And I am sure you know what I am capable of,” Praeto did, and the thought sent his mind spiraling, down tunnels of darkness and death. He froze, knuckles turning white as he clenched the barrel of his shotgun. His teeth ground together, and the muscles in his face tightened painfully.
“And so I speak to you all, there is no hope of defeating me. I offer each and every one of you a chance. Join me, embrace me as your god and rise up against your officers. I will give you power beyond your wildest dreams, I will make you live forever. So turn against your loyal brothers, the time for order is over, the time of the Imperium is over, let the time for Havoc and fro Dorbak Underlan begin!” 

Letting out a deep breath, he pushed any subconscious temptation from his mind and set his face in a derisory sneer. The comms rang out again, and Dorbak’s voice once again grated against Praeto’s ear drums; “Your captain has controlled you too long, go to his cabin and take his life. Go now, all of you, and bring me his head.” _‘Nonesense ... None of them are that stupid,’_ he told himself, but a look at those around him proved him false. Consideration settled on the faces of some around him, and he shook his head, before wondering what to do. 

He almost jumped out of his skin when the commissar spoke to him, asking, “Can I trust you soldier? Do not leave the Emperor’s light. If you are loyal to the Imperium then follow me, quickly.” _‘Damnit! There’s a fething pysker loose and I’m letting my guard down!’_ he berated himself silently, before he saw the commissar move off, and shook himself out of the half-dazed reverie. He made to follow the officer when a hand grasped his arm, spinning him around. 

“Where are you going, Praeto?” The voice was deep, and came from the mouth of a young, handsome-looking stormtrooper with high cheekbones, wearing a pristine uniform. A scowl was etched on the face, and the look was completely off on the mans face. _‘No, not him...’_ the soldier thought with a flash of horror. The man accosting him was one of the newest recruits, whom he had taken under his wing. 

“I, Samson, am going to help the commissar, as should any true, _loyal_ servant to the Emperor. What are you going to do?”

“Well, Dorbak ...” Praeto struck him, the blow leaving a growing red mark on Samson’s face. 

“Only cowards would consider it,” he growled, before spinning and following after the commissar at a jog, and then falling into step behind him, shotgun loaded and held at the ready. The soldier’s face was set like a steel mask, a grim scowl etched upon it and eyes flickering, constantly scanning intersecting corridors and adjoining rooms.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

Nicholas smilled as he saw the mass of troops beside him. No phsyker could take down this many soilders. The intercom blared to life and Nicholas prepared to get instructions from the captain, However, a different voice rang out this time. “Hello boys and girls. This is Dorbak." Nicholas blood ran cold. His previous theory about overwhelming numbers no longer counted. This man was a mass murderer. No-one was safe.

Out of the corner of his eye he saw a scuffle break out between two troops. He watched as one punched the other in the face and Nicholas doubled over laughing holding back tears. The other one stormed off in the direction of the commissar. Snigering he helped up the other soilder. He smiled and said "Thanks man." and held out his hamd. Nicholas took it "Don't worry please do call if you require further assistance or if you just wish to chat. I sure do love a good chat." The other soilder looked at him oddly as he calmly jogged down the hall the commissar went. The soilder yelled out "Where are you going?" turning Nicholas replied "Hey I still want my RUM!" Putting extra emphasis on the last word. Turning Nicholas whistled a tune and carried on jogging down the corridor towards the few remaining loyal storm troopers on the ship.


----------



## General Smyth (Feb 12, 2011)

*Vladimir Petrov*

I was just recovering from the blow from hearing the captain announcing the code black when I heard something infinitly worse over the ships comm system.

++ Hello boys and girls. This is Dorbak here, I am sure you all know my name. And I am sure you know what I am capable of. And so I speak to you all, there is no hope of defeating me. I offer each and every one of you a chance. Join me, embrace me as your god and rise up against your officers. I will give you power beyond your wildest dreams, I will make you live forever. So turn against your loyal brothers, the time for order is over, the time of the Imperium is over, let the time for Havoc and fro Dorbak Underlan begin! ++

Even though I knew the voice was being transmitted through the comms system, it seemed to be resonating in my skull.

++ Your captain has controlled you too long, go to his cabin and take his life. Go now, all of you, and bring me his head. ++

My blood froze. I had feared this moment since the day I had arrived on the accursed ship. Give me hordes upon hordes of orks and I will stand fast and slaughter them all. A lone pyker is a scary sight but with a platoon behind you, they're easily destroyed. An entire ship of the galaxies most insane psykers on the loose however? That would take a whole lot of men to take down with huges losses, even then success would not be guarunteed.

I wanted to believe that no true and loyal guardsmen would turn and help this scum in conquering the ship but, unfortunately, I knew better. The troops aboard were all high-strung, stressed and tired men. Many might seek the easy way out. Cowards everyone of them and I've been called many things in my life but a coward is not one of them and today will not be the day that I sour the pride of Valhalla by becoming one too.

I feel the sarge shaking me back to reality.
_*
"Vald!.... SOLDIER! snap out it.... we need you!"*_

I look up to see terror in his face and behind him, the unwavering gaze of the Sister. I slowly reach into one of my pockets and pull out an old, battered hipflask. I pop it open the cap and take a long swig. 
_
"Forgive me Sarge. Just needed a little Valhallan courage._" I say, with a slight smile. 

I flick a switch on my precious flamer lighting the pilot flame.

_"Lets get to work."_


----------



## Josie (Jul 8, 2012)

“I can’t stop him. Who knows how many traitors there are on my ship. It’s my fault. 
What have I done?”

Sky looked at the Captain, unsure of what to do.

The announcement, that voice. It was familiar. Underlan.
Sky tightened her grip on her chainsword as she thought about him, the atrocities he had commited. How long had he been free, how many crew were under his sway? She glanced at the two confused looking stormtroopers. 'I could execute them, she thought'.
She decided against this, reasoning that she would if they threatened either her or the captain. *So much as raise your weapons in our direction and I will grant you the peace* She garbled, but it came out as a rasp.

He's here. Well, not here, as in here. But he's here, Sky thought, sensing the swish of a passing detached soul. 'That'll be him' she thought, 'but the null will block him, still, he will undoubtedly sense the void'. She turned to the captain, his face as pale as a ghost as the announcement to hunt down the captain rang out blared over the speakers.
*Don't worry sir, I will protect you with my life* She rasped.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

the message that comes out over the intercom sends ice flowing through the commissar's veins. so it was him was it? Dorbak had gotten loose, out of all of the things to be unleashed upon this warship, it had to be Dorbak, the commissar would take one on one combat with an ork warboss over that madman of a psyker. but such thoughts had to be stolen away, sealed down in the dark recesses of his mind so he could show the men his resolve for the situation. looking out, he could see the eyes of almost every storm trooper turn to him, not something he wasn't accustomed to, but the look in their eyes, that look of actually considering betraying the emperor lingered in many of them. 

turning to one of the troopers that stood next to him speaking directly to his ear...
“Do you stand with me soldier, or against me? If you will stand with me then follow me now.”
and with that done he promptly turned to the other, leaning over to speak to him as well “Can I trust you soldier? Do not leave the Emperor’s light. If you are loyal to the Imperium then follow me, quickly.”

with those few words said, the commisar broke through the crowd, not that a single soul had the mind to get in his way at this time. the sea of stormtroopers parted before the commissar as he moved through them before finaly reaching the other side he'd keep walking. 

his prayers to the emperor were soon answered as not one, but both of the troopers he had spoken to joined him at his side, he knew what he had to do... he had to get to the vox station and send out a priority distress signal...emperor have mercy on any soul that got in his way.


----------



## Zetronus (May 9, 2012)

*Kavell Zento*

A wave of both relief and righteous energy hits me as I see see Vald come to and take a nip of his flask, it was then he spoke in his valhallian accented 

*"lets get to work" *

Is exactly what I needed to hear!.​
Charged with such vigour I look toward the sister, her face perplexed, but stern... I notice her name emblazoned on her armour... but it is not etiquette for me of my rank to refer to her by name.

"Sister, I do no know how it is done, but I understand your ... gifts afford us some protection...." 

I pause briefly.... awaiting some sign of acknowledgement....

".... do you know of a location that is safe or defensible?.. An inner sanctum perhaps?.."

She is still fixed with a stern gaze... I don't think she trusts me.... in her position... I wouldn't either...​

I let my shotgun drop on its sling, I open the ship intercom system.... shaping my voice... I bellow into the receiver..


*"This Sargent Zento of the Imperial Navy, the heretic will always fail as his assassination of the captain failed...."

"Do not stray from the emperors path, for such heresy will damn your souls to oblivion!.... the heretic must and will be destroyed!"*


There.... I don't know if anyone heard that.... but if if they did it will give them pause for thought.​

*I assist the captain to the console... *

"Captain, please lock down the bridge sir!."

I struggled to get the captain to enter his bridge lock down code, as I look at the dead storm troopers uniform on the floor, still smouldering 

If only we had more time, we could disguise the captain.​
I snap to from the idle thought and pull the captain up from his slumped position, I do not know if he has locked down the bridge and we don't have time to check...

Using my cybernetic arm around the captain to steady him, I lift and we begin to walk...

In this position I am no good in a fire fight...​
"Vlad, take point, if anyone doesn't surrender their arms... no matter their rank........"

It was then I hesitated... I never hesitate...​
"you.... you know what *to do*..." 

I ended my sentence with a bite on the last word...

I rack my mind to think of safe zone.... to regroup with loyalists and retake the ship...​


----------



## Serpion8 (Jul 17, 2012)

Bang. Bang. Bang. The corridor filled with the noise of cell doors slamming open. One after the other a door opened and a figure slowly stepped out. Each and every one a psyker considered too dangerous to live. Each and every one of them with a sworn hatred for the Imperium. Each and every one of them out for blood. Dorbak smiled widely, his time was coming. With the release of the psykers Dorbaks army had grown hugely in size. Even if all the Imperial Stormtroopers stayed loyal, which they wouldn’t, they would be swept aside and the ship would be under the complete control of him, Dorbak Underlan. 

As the slamming sound travelled down the corridor and into the distance Dorbak turned and walked briskly back down the corridor. Flanked by two traitor Stormtroopers he entered the lift once again. His eyes watched the control panel as one by one the floor lights switched on, then off. Only two more floors till he would reach the barrier between the holding cells and the upper levels. He smiled, time to kill.

Malochai: You walk briskly down the corridor, flanking the Commissar. You are still seething from your encounter with the treacherous swine you once called a comrade. But no more. There are only three people on this vessel that you can trust. Yourself, the Commissar and the Stormtrooper by your side. You glance across at him as you walk, your eyes scanning his face. He turns, sensing your gaze and smiles, slightly manically, at you. You smile politely back as you go back to scanning the corridors and rooms that you pass. You are still scanning them when a shot rings out. Before you can react a cry of pain draws your attention and you see the Commissar clutching his side. You react quickly, like any veteran should. 

In a second your shotgun is ready. You fire blind, the shooter remains in cover, two shots in front. You then grab the Commissar and physically drag him into a nearby doorway. You look for the other Stormtrooper but see he is already by your side. He winks at you before rolling forward and firing his gun once, twice, three times. He moves, low and fast, to an opposite room. You meet eyes and he nods. Together you step out from behind you cover and fire over and over. By this time the attacker has grown more aggressive and you can make out the shape of three figures walking towards you, guns raised. With a target in front of you your training takes over. You take aim and fire towards the closest enemy, your shot rewarding you with a scream of pain and the thud of a body hitting the ground. You hear the other Stormtrooper firing his gun and see another figure go down. Suddenly a lance of pain causes you to grimace in pain. You look down to see that your leg is pumping blood, soaking your uniform. You clench your teeth in pain as you fire towards the last figure. You see the figure turn and run and curse that you cannot give chase. But you see the other Stormtrooper set off at a run down the corridor. You force yourself over to the Commissar, who has propped himself up against the wall and has opened his jacket and shirt. You see the wound instantly, the flesh torn and the dark blood flowing freely. You use the little first aid knowledge you have to attempt to stop the blood flow. You tear the Commissars shirt and attempt to staunch the flow of blood. With great effort you manage to stop the blood loss and secure the shirt as a bandage.

Your hands are covered in blood and you feel a pang of sadness when you see that your ring is stained blood red. But you are pulled back to reality when you hear the other Stormtrooper walk in. You turn to see him holding his empty shotgun in one hand and his bloody combat knife in the other. You stand to face him but as you do your leg screams in pain. You collapse and the world goes dark.

Tyranno: You are still whistling when you catch up with the Commissar and Stormtrooper. You fall into step beside the Commissar and sense a gaze upon you. You glance across to see the other Stormtroopers blank eyes looking at you. You smile widely at him and it seems to bring him back to reality and he smiled politely back. You can’t help but notice as his eyes scan all the rooms and corridors you pass. Surely no-one would just attack you. It is as that thought crosses your mind that a loud bang echoes down the corridor in front of you. You turn quickly and stare down the corridor, searching for the source of the gunshot. Yu see nothing and can only presume that the shooter has taken cover. It is then that you turn to the Commissar. You have a second to register the blood stain spreading across his jacket before the other Stormtrooper fires two shots down the corridor before grabbing hold of the Commissar and dragging him through the nearest doorway. You move after them as more shots are fired towards you. You quickly take in the situation as the other Stormtrooper turns to you. 

You wink at him before moving quickly. Throwing yourself into a forward roll you fire once, twice, three times, blindly firing towards where the shots are coming from. You then move, low and fast, into a room opposite the one where the Stormtrooper and Commissar are. You look across and meet gazes with him and you nod grimly. Together, almost at the same time, you both step out from cover and begin to fire. The attackers, you can now see that there are three, have moved out of cover. You hear a shot ring out beside you and you see one of the attackers fall. You raise your own shotgun and fire twice towards one of the figures. You see the figure drop and not move. You turn your sights to the last attacker only to see their gun light up and a shot ring out. You tense in anticipation for the pain but instead you hear the man next to you grunt and you turn to him. You instantly see the blood flowing down his leg and you take a step towards him. But you see the Stormtrooper fire again towards the last figure and you see the final attacker turn and run. You move quickly and set off at a sprint after the running figure. You fly down the corridors until you turn a corner and suddenly are on your back. 

The loud crack tells you for sure that your nose is broken and your jaw aches. But the loading of a shotgun pulls you back to reality. You roll to the side just as the floor where your head was mere seconds ago is destroyed by the shotgun. You jump to your feet and swing your fist into the man’s face. He moves aside and brings his shotgun round. But you swing your own shotgun and it contacts with a loud crunch. The man staggers back and you follow up quickly. Dropping your own shotgun you grasp the barrel of the attackers and slam it back into his stomach. The man doubles over and retches. Ripping the shotgun from his hands and pulling it away you finish the man off. Drawing your combat knife from your pack you move in for the kill. You slice at the man’s face and an ugly gash cuts across his face. As the man clutches his bleeding face you let the training take over. You can almost hear your old Sergeant screaming over and over about the killing blow. And so you plunge your knife up, underneath the man’s ribcage and into his right lung. He gasps and you drive the knife deeper. As you see the man’s eyes glaze over you pull free your knife and et the corpse fall to the ground.

You turn and run back the way you came till you return to the room where the Stormtrooper and Commissar are waiting. In seconds you take in the scene. A puddle of blood has formed around the pair, coming from the wounds of both. The Stormtrooper appears to have stopped the Commissar’s bloodloss using an improvised bandage but his own wound is still pumping blood. You see him tunr to you but as he puts his weight on his leg his eyes roll back and he collapses to the floor.

You swear and rush over to him. With one pull you rip a strip from your shirt and begin to bandage his leg wound. After another two strips of cloth the bleeding slows almost to a stop and you can relax. You lie back against the wall and you are helpless to sleeps embrace.

DasOmen: You walk quickly down the corridor; you’re mind running through the route to the vox station. You hear the two Stormtroopers behind you and breathe a sigh of relief that at least two soldiers remain loyal to the Emperor. You are still thinking through the route when a scream of pain fills your ears and you cry out as indescribable agony racks your body. You feel someone grab you and pull you into a room and you collapse to the floor. You feebly look to your wound and grimace when you see the blood pumping freely and drenching your uniform. You hear gunshots that sound distant as you blearily look around. You begin clawing at your coat and manage to pull it open. You then open your shirt and moan when you see the wound. The gaping gash pumping darkblood out onto the floor. You desperately try to stop the blood flow with your hands but there is nothing you can do. You are fighting of consciousness and you only see some images as you struggle not go under for you know if you do you will never wake.

You see one of the Stormtroopers, with cropped blonde hair, enter the room again and move over to you. You see him tearing your shirt and trying to stop the river of blood pouring from the wound. You see the other Stormtrooper return with a bloody knife. Finally you watch as the blonde Stormtrooper collapses to the ground as you too are finally pulled into the darkness.

Josie: You watch as the Sergeant supports the captain and moves out followed by the giant of a man, his flamer hanging by his side. You look around the room and see the screen flashing. Moving over you curse silently when you see the message flashing on the screen. 

“Security Breach. Cells Open. Levels 95-100 insecure.”

You know what that means. Those levels hold some of the most dangerous psykers on board so it makes sense those will be the ones that Dorbak release to join his army.
You turn and set off after the two soldiers and the captain. You catch them quickly and fall into step beside them just as the Sergeant stops, turns to you and speaks.

“Where are we headed Sister?”

You take second to take in what he said but when you do your mind begins to work overdrive. You desperately rack your mind for somewhere safe to protect the captain. After a few seconds of thinking you make a decision. 

“The Hangers, if someone has called for aid, which I hope someone has, then that will be the first place aid arrives. And they are unused so no-one will be there. We will find some way to gather loyalists when we are there and safe. This way, follow me.”

You turn and set off down a corridor and you hear the boots fof the men behind you following you as you make your way through the ship. You hope that together you can survive. It is at that moment that a shot is fired and you are thrown backwards.You look down and see that your shoulder plate is dented but not pierced. Ignoring the pain you rasie yourself and fire your bolt pistol. It is then that you see how many there are. At least twenty soldiers are standing in the corridor ahead of you. You curse silently again. You take a step back to stand beside the captain and the sergeant and fall back, still firing. But it is then you see the giant step forwards and aim his flamer.

The wall of flame flies down the corridor and the roar fills your ears. The soldier turns to you and yells at you to run. Reluctantly you do, helping support the captain, and run down the corridor with the others. You have time for one last glance towards the brave soldier before you turn the corner and back into the maze of corridors.

Zetronus: Supporting the captain slows you down and you make painfully slow progress down the corridors. As you walk you curse yourself for hesitating when talking to Vlad. You can’t be merciful, even if your enemies were your fellow soldiers just minutes ago. If they are a traitor then they have to die. As you think you hear the sound of the Silent Sister coming up to join you. Recognizing her as the highest rank while the captain was out of action you turn to her and ask the question that you were unable to answer.

“Where are we headed Sister?”

She takes a second to think before replying.

“The Hangers, if someone has called for aid, which I hope someone has, then that will be the first place aid arrives. And they are unused so no-one will be there. We will find some way to gather loyalists when we are there and safe. This way, follow me.”

You nod in agreement, a good idea and one you agree with. You adjust how you are holding the captain before following the sister. You talk to Vlad while you walk and all is going well till a shot rings out and the Silent Sister goes flying backwards. 
You quickly look across to see if she is injured but you are glad to see that her armour withstood the blast. Turning as she rises and fires you are stunned at the number of traitors attacking you, surely to take the Captain’s life. Shielding his body with your own you begin to fall back with the Sister. But then Vlad pushes past you and you are blinded by the wall of flame and deafened by the roar of his flamer. You watch in dismay as he tells you to run but reluctantly you follow the Sister. Soon you are back in the winding maze of corridors thanks to Vlad’s sacrifice. You pray to the Emperor that he is all right.

General Smyth: You nod at the Sergeants instructions but that doesn’t mean you like them. Traitor or not, you aren’t sure if you can bring yourself to shoot, let alone kill, anyone who was so recently your fellow soldier. But never the less you turn and follow the Sergeant out of the cabin and down the corridor. As you walk you think over what a day, or night, it has been. Then you hear the Silent Sister catch up with you and you watch her brief conversation with the sergeant.

“Where are we headed Sister?”

The Sister pauses for a moment before replying.

“The Hangers, if someone has called for aid, which I hope someone has, then that will be the first place aid arrives. And they are unused so no-one will be there. We will find some way to gather loyalists when we are there and safe. This way, follow me.”

You shrug, you didn’t even know the ship had hangers. Normally an Oberon class battleship had no need as they never carried a fighter escort but you suppose that the Final Judgement must be an exception. But the plan sounds good and you follow the sister down the corridor, walking beside the Sergeant, still supporting the captain. You are still thinking and talking when the shot rings out. Or rather, you realize later two shots. The Sister goes flying backwards and you check quickly to see if she is injured, but you see her armour took the force of the shot. But it is when you take a step backwards that the pain hits you. 

You grunt quietly as you look down to see the blood running down your leg. You look up and see the twenty or so soldiers standing with guns raised. You hear the Silent Sister’s bolt pistol barking out death and you see the soldier begin to fire. Even as you watch the Sister and the Sergeant fall back you know you cannot go with them, and even if you weren’t injured you would all be caught in moments and cut down. There is only one option.
Gritting your teeth against the pain you move forward and let fly. The eruption of fire explodes down the corridor and the roar of the flames fills your ears. But you must continue. Turning briefly to the others you yell at them to run and see them reluctantly turn and move back to safety. You then turn back yourself and roar as the wall of fire fills the corridor. But it cannot last forever and soon the blaze grows weaker. And then, pushing over the charred corpses before them, come the traitors. 

You drop your flamer and clench your ahnds into fists. The first man that comes at you is met by a punch like a sledgehammer and he collapses with blood flowing from his nose. Another comes at you and again you knock them back. But then they fall upon you. Three at once run towards you. You knock down the first but the second knocks you down to the ground. You fling him off and look towards the third on time to see the shotgun butt coming towards your face. With a loud crack the world goes dark

_*OOC: *_many apologies for the long wait but I have been busy recently. Hope the action is enough for you all, sorry Das for almost killing you but you are tough so don’t worry. Anyone else that got shot I’m sorry but I need to instil some danger to get everyone going. Hope you all enjoy.


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Praeto followed the Commissar down the corridor, mind red with rage as he considered his encounter with Samson. He muttered so quietly no-one but he knew what he was saying. The slap of boots on the metallic floor of the ship became rhythmic as he considered who he could trust. _‘Even Samson,’_ he thought morosely. The recruit had been one of those most dedicated to his obeisance to the Emperor. Looking to the Commissar and the other stormtrooper, whose name he still didn’t know, and somehow didn’t recognise, he resigned himself to trusting these two and no-one else. The other veteran grinned at him, a slightly maniacal look in in his eyes. A sliver of doubt at his decision these were the two to trust wormed it’s way into his mind, but it disappeared the moment he looked at the Commissar; trust in the Emperor and his Divine will flooding through him again; his resolve even stronger.

A sound of approval escaped his lips, scanning the surrounding rooms quickly as he moved, and then a shot, a roar. It tore through him and he froze for half a second before his natural reactions took over and he drew his shotgun to the crook of his shoulder, pumping two blind shots forcing the unseen enemy to remain in cover. The Commissar, still in the centre of the corridor, was a prime target, and Praeto couldn’t allow that. _‘To leave him is to leave the Emperor’s Light,’_ he told himself, before steeling his heart and half-leaping from his crouched position, tearing across the corridor and dragging the Commissar with him into the door of a room nearby. The door was locked, thankfully, stopping a flanking attack, and as he turned back to call for the other soldier, he found him there, at his side, before Praeto caught a wink and watched him roll out, three shots bursting from the end of his weapon, the sound roaring in the Acharian’s ears, as if one of the Baneblade’s of the Acharian VII Armoured was thundering past him. 

Praeto followed his progress across the corridor, glancing between his comrade and as far up as he could see, determined not to take a bullet due to a lack of caution. A meeting of eyes. A nod. An ancient soldiering agreement. A breath. In. Out. A step. He moved out of cover, in sync with Nicholas, and saw the enemy, moving forward carelessly, aggressively. _‘Three targets, two guns. Two-tap shot.’_ All of this flashed though his mind in less than a split second, and he nodded at his own thinking. He automatically trained his sight on the chest of one of them, and squeezed the trigger, absorbing the blowback easily, hearing the two mingled screams of his and Nicholas’ targets, and he started to track his sight across to the remaining enemy soldier, and felt the agony of a thousands hot knives being stabbed into his left leg. A cry of pain bubbled from his throat and he bellowed his rage, before looking down and seeing blood, his uniform around the wound already saturated with the crimson lifeblood pumping from his limb. He gritted his teeth against the pain and swiveled on the spot to shoot at the last remaining traitor. The angle was awkward, and the shot went wide. A moment of clarity through his blood-evoked rage let him see the eyes of the traitor open slightly, showing the whites, before the sheet of red descended again, blurring his vision. He shook his head and he saw again, slightly blurred. The coward was running. “As well he might,” Praeto thought, spitting distastefully. He tried to pursue but crippling pain lanced up his spine and he cursed loudly. He swore, repeatedly, before he gathered the strength to hobble towards the Commissar, who’d managed to position himself more comfortably and start to inspect the wound. Cursing as soon as he saw the amount of blood, Praeto dropped to his knees, ignoring the agonising pain tearing through his body and focussing on his superior officer. _‘Stop the bleeding; staunch the flow,’_ said the voice in his mind, reminding him of the little first aid instruction he’d received upon enrolling on Acharis. His uniform, already soaked in his own blood when he’d unwittingly touched his wound and spread the precious crimson liquid about, wouldn’t do. 

“I’m sorry, Sir,” he muttered as he tore the Commissar’s shirt, using first one strip to mop up as much blood as possible and then a second to try and halt the flow. His mind, working overtime as it was, caught sight of his ring, the silver Aquila stained red. Memories of his parents, his brothers, his sisters, raced through his mind, and a well of terror and sadness threatened to overflow, before he focused his mind on the Aquila. “The Emperor protects,” he murmured, almost inaudible. He swallowed, and said it again. “The Emperor protects.” It was almost a growl, and he said it at the same moment the other soldier returned. Praeto Scorpius tried to stand, determined to prove himself capable. He levered himself up, and faced Nicholas. He took in the gun, devoid of shells, and the knife, slick with blood, dripping red-black globules onto the floor in a mesmerising _drip-drip drip-drip_ of horror and gore. He swallowed once more, his throat feeling thick and dry, before the pulsing pain of his leg demanded his attention by screaming at him, totally and completely. As he crumpled, it felt like his nerves were both on fire and frozen in ice, as if electricity was coursing up his leg and into his brain. It was so intense his eyeballs ached, and he finally hit the ground after what felt like an age. His body reacted to the pain, and as he tried to sit up, the edges of his vision appeared to disappear, tendrils of black swirling across his vision. He mouthed, “No, I can...” before he passed out, blackness overtook him, and his head hit the metal floor with a solid, satisfying _thunk_, an angry red weal instantly forming.


----------



## Josie (Jul 8, 2012)

*He's not walking anywhere. Sergeant, support him, we need to move* The Sister rasped, her voice sounding tinny. *Trooper, on point* She gestured towards the giant of a man with the flamer. She turned to survey the cabin one last time and noticed the bleeping terminal at the side of the room. 'Throne!, Levels 95-100 are unsecure!' She thought, struggling to comprehend what was happening, before turning and sprinting down the corridor to catch the two troopers.

'Were we headed?' The sergeant asked, looking around warily as he did so. Sky thought closing her eyes and drowning out every sound, every movement and every thought not to the mission objective. The bridge, no, will be overrun, the armoury, no, same applies, the muster point, no, the traitor troops will go there first to wipe out the loyalists, the hangers, yes, will be deserted and is the first place help will arrive to. *The hangers, double time* She rasped, setting of in front of the two.

BANG! The shot hit Sky in the shoulder, throwing her off her feet and onto her back, skidding to a halt in front of the two shocked troopers. Medium calibre, bolt or shotgun weaponry, she didn't have the firepower to handle it. 'Allow me Ma'am' The giant stepped forward, hefting his flamer. 'Go!' Sky nodded and picked the captain up, throwing him over her shoulders, and set off down another route.


----------



## General Smyth (Feb 12, 2011)

*"This Sargent Zento of the Imperial Navy, the heretic will always fail as his assassination of the captain failed...."

"Do not stray from the emperors path, for such heresy will damn your souls to oblivion!.... the heretic must and will be destroyed!"*

I head towards the door and stand guard as the Sarge helps the Captain up and attempts to lock down the bridge. I hae no idea if he's successful, the Captain still looks frazzled after the psyker minions attack. As the Sarge walks up to me with the Captain hanging off his cybernetic arm.
_*
"Vlad, take point, if anyone doesn't surrender their arms... no matter their rank........ you.... you know what to do..."*_ he says, obviously hesitating at his orders.

To be honest I didn't like them much either, I may have been a recent addition to the crew but it leaves a sour taste to kill fellow humans. Especially ones who I may have shared breakfast with.

_"Understood Sir."_

I begin marching down the hall, sweeping my flamer in a wide arc. I knew my flamer was a precious resource in this sort of fight. I'd heard of the warp spawn these rogue psykers could bring aboard that could only be killed by the cleansing fire he controlled.

As these dark thoughts go through my mind, I hear the Sister and the Sarge talking about rallying at the Hanger. A hanger? I didn't even know Blackships carried fighter escorts. I just shrug, the less I know the better. The Sister charges forward, leading th way towards the Hanger. The Sarge, still supporting the Captain, falls in next to me.
_
"You did pretty well back in the duel hall Sarge. Where'd you learn to fight like that?"_ I ask, eyeing him up.
_*
"Vedrion 1st Elite Star Guard, the finest regiment in the Imperium. Their training is impeccable and the best in the galaxy. What about you Vlad?"*_

Typical Stormtrooper. Believing himself to be better than any other Guardsmen. Still, this one wasn't so bad. I smiled at the question though, any chance to brag.
_
"Regimental boxing champion for the past 14 years."_ I says, flexing my free arm. _"I haven't met a guardsmen I couldn't beat, cybernetics or not."_ winking at the Sarge's arm.

_*"Maybe we'll need a rematch when this mess is over"*_ he replies, smiling.

_"You're on Sa-"_

I'm interrupted by shots being fired down the hall, The first sending the Silent Sister flying back. I give off a quick burst of flames as I check her. Thankfully her armour had taken the majority of the shot. As I stand up to engage the enemy, I realise the Sister wasn't the only one who was shot. Pain shoots up my left leg and i notice blood running down my combats.
_
"Bollocks."_

The traitors begin advancing, firing as the go. The bark of the Sisters bolt pistol thinningout the crowd but the numbers are too much. Sooner or later we would be overwhelmed and the Sister knew that. She was slowly falling back with the Sarge but I knew I wasn't going with them. Even if I could walk on this leg, carrying the Captain was going to slow us down. There was only one option...

I step forwards and nod at the Sister _"Allow me, ma'am... Go!"_ I say, unleashing the fury of my flamer down the hall.

The righteous flames stop thge advance but more and more mind addled guardsmen and staff advance, oblivious to their fate. That's when I notice my flames dying down, a quick look at my prometheium tanks confirms my fears. A stray shot had glanced them and they were leaking heavily. Well, at least they didn't explode. That's a plus...

I drop the useless flamer and look on at the advancing tide.

_"Come on then you traitorous dogs, I'll show you how I deal with scum like you! For Valhalla!!"_

I charge into the mass, crushing the skull of a man with a single blow. A second runs at me who I deal with a monstrous backhand. More charge me and I deal them swift yet brutal blows untill one of them gets a hit against my fresh wound bringing me to my knees. I repay him by breaking his knees. Before I can get up I see a guardsmen and a rapidly approaching shotgun butt. I try to dodge but I was too slow. I collapse to the ground. A second blow sends my world dark.


----------

